# How often are they suppose to bathe?



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

My tiel atleast once a day everyday goes into her bath and spends about 20 minutes wading in it and flicking water all over herself.(she's such a girl)
I see some people just mist their birds a few times a week and some birds just down right hate the water

One day I forgot her tub and she went for a dip in her water bowl. Is she just a clean bird or something?
This may sound silly but I just want to make sure it's ok that it's an everyday thing not overkill:blush:


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, she loves water, doesn't she You know, Candy goes into water any chance she gets, even the dog dish, LOL. Tony, not so much. It must be a girl thing


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

:rofl: Thats got to be some sight, a cockatiel in a dog's water bowl!
I swear Hank must have been a fish in her past life or something


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

So far mine don't like water. I have misted them, bathed them, showered with them. I think they like the last one best because I'm involved. I am going to get one of those shower perches eventually. So mine don't get bathed ever day. I wish they would.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I try to take them in the shower at least twice a week, since that's where we seem to do our best bonding, but then again I'll mist them most days if they don't go in the shower. I noticed Baby HATES being misted, but Rajah loves it. I caught him bathing in their water dish just 1 day after giving him a shower, so I took him in the shower with me again and gave them new water. lol

But I would like to know how much is too much as well, I don't want to end up drying out their skin....


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

dshiro2012 said:


> I try to take them in the shower at least twice a week, since that's where we seem to do our best bonding, but then again I'll mist them most days if they don't go in the shower. I noticed Baby HATES being misted, but Rajah loves it. I caught him bathing in their water dish just 1 day after giving him a shower, so I took him in the shower with me again and gave them new water. lol
> 
> But I would like to know how much is too much as well, I don't want to end up drying out their skin....


I also worry her skin will dry out if she's doing this everyday..hopefully someone knows


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try putting some pure (100%) aloe in her water dish that she bathes in...that should help prevent dry skin. I've never really heard of a tiel bathing too much, they just bath when they feel the need.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

please tell me the secret lol


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Shower once a week in winter, twice a week in summer when temps are warmer.

They do have a bath they use at times in between, but not often. They have gotten spoiled with the hot water I think.


----------



## RoccoPacco (Feb 18, 2013)

One question about bathing though - will the cold bother them after they have bathed?
I just started spraying my birds today and they really enjoyed it, I am just afraid they will catch a cold or something.


----------



## Shayla Fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

RoccoPacco said:


> One question about bathing though - will the cold bother them after they have bathed?
> I just started spraying my birds today and they really enjoyed it, I am just afraid they will catch a cold or something.


People don't actually 'catch' colds from the cold, it is actually caused from a virus and I don't think that 'tiels are able to get a cold, at least the same kind as we get. 

When I shower with Molly, I always leave her in the warm bathroom for as long as possible then put her straight on her heated perch after she's had some time to preen and dry a bit. I also sometimes put her ceramic heat lamp over her if she doesn't want on the heated perch.


----------

